
What happened with Pebble and what will happen to its developer community? - grimtendo
https://devdiner.com/wearables/what-happened-with-pebble-and-what-will-happen-to-its-developer-community
======
yakko8
Real well written article.. Will see how it pans out for Pebble developers who
are trying to carry it forward!

